# Tren Nightmares



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

Had a dream last night i was sitting at a table chatting to people, then out of nowhere someone came and grabbed me by the neck, it was surreal, it awoke me instantly and it was as if it happened in my bed, like someone came into my room and grabbed me by the neck, i could still feel it on my neck when i woke up, i do have pretty fcuked up dreams on tren but this was bad. Anyone else get mad dreams on tren?


----------



## Merouria (Sep 16, 2007)

yeah last night i had a dream was in some sort of accident and all the skin on my legs was gone i was peeling of bandages with blood all over them lol.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Fcuking love tren dreams! So real! Just wait till ya get one with a fit as fcuk bird an wake up feelin youve really met er lol


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

Tren dreams scare me, get some really weird things happening... usually upsetting stuff unfortunately.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

guess im lucky then i have never had any sorts of dreams on Tren. With the dosage im gonna run soon it might surface though :lol:


----------



## dannnn (Nov 15, 2011)

I have some quite vivid dreams anyway due to paroxetine, but whilst on tren as well it takes them to another level. I often wake up thinking... what the fck just happened!


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

just started a test/tren/dbol cycle. lets see what these dreams are about


----------



## cypssk (Jun 29, 2008)

when i took tren had real fxxkup dreams never again


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Maybe they really do happen & Tren lets you see them.


----------



## MNR (Jun 2, 2011)

I have weird enough dreams as it is last night thought there was someone hiding down the side of my desk ( not even a small child could have been in there). Woke up with gf shaking me as i was using light on my phone to look down side of the desk lol.


----------



## K-Rod (Sep 10, 2012)

I had a dream last night I was eating a giant marshmallow. When I woke up this morning, my pillow was gone!?!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Maybe they really do happen & Tren lets you see them.


THATS what weed is for  Not to mention acid & shrooms  :whistling:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> THATS what weed is for  Not to mention acid & shrooms  :whistling:


Used to love shrooms remember looking at a desert scene pic & I could almost feel the sand blowing about. It was so real.

But found I'd get really sick about an hour in...


----------



## CunningStunt (Dec 21, 2010)

Tren...

Every tren cycle, I expect nightmares involving ex's.

Don't know whether it's the tren's fault or the ex's


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Used to love shrooms remember looking at a desert scene pic & I could almost feel the sand blowing about. It was so real.
> 
> But found I'd get really sick about an hour in...


My experience was abit different i had such fuked up trips you wouldnt believe ... Once me & a mate of mine sat in the sofa high as the sky on shrooms totally wacked out. We had our hands & feet inside the sofa cause we were afraid to touch the floor in fear of drowning or getting eaten by sharks, the floor looked alive like it was water & i swear the guy on the telly told me i was going to die.

Another time with the same mate i ran through the street at night screaming cause the buildings had teeth and were spewing out blood trying to eat me. i reached the corner shop where i lived went in & went out again cause the guy behind the desk spoke some alien language , and i was thinking i didnt want to get abducted & probed by aliens cause of trying to buy some cans of stella from them. So i turned around walked outside screaming all the way home cause now the buildings could talk...


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

infernal0988 said:


> My experience was abit different i had such fuked up trips you wouldnt believe ... Once me & a mate of mine sat in the sofa high as the sky on shrooms totally wacked out. We had our hands & feet inside the sofa cause we were afraid to touch the floor in fear of drowning or getting eaten by sharks, the floor looked alive like it was water & i swear the guy on the telly told me i was going to die.
> 
> Another time with the same mate i ran through the street at night screaming cause the buildings had teeth and were spewing out blood trying to eat me. i reached the corner shop where i lived went in & went out again cause the guy behind the desk spoke some alien language , and i was thinking i didnt want to get abducted & probed by aliens cause of trying to buy some cans of stella from them. So i turned around walked outside screaming all the way home cause now the buildings could talk...


I went to a mate house an him an his mate had taken acid. I walked in and they where taking pictures of pteradactyles


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

crazypaver1 said:


> I went to a mate house an him an his mate had taken acid. I walked in and they where taking pictures of pteradactyles


 First time i was fine on it just had some fun & tucked my penis between my legs turned around to my mate who had obviously taken way to much & i said: Look Vegard iv had a 10 second sex change operation! The guy screamed and said aaaaahhhhhh black magic!!!


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

Last night i had a dream that i was in a fukin prodction line in a slaughter house.

- I had to to up to the metal bolt and bite it, which would have electrocuted me before i got pulled up in the ahir and with a kinfe, slit from the neck up through my ribs to the scrot. I was watching people do it infront of me too.

- Also a dream in wich people are making a tunnel from a burning pit in the center of the earth, and break though the soil under my bed..I wake up with a jump and a gasp as in my dream they just break though my floorboards and me and my bed plummet in to darkness.

- I can also wake up and not be able to breath, horrible, my brain just wont let me untill i feel like im about to pass out.

Im not even on gear!!!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

HJL said:


> Last night i had a dream that i was in a fukin prodction line in a slaughter house.
> 
> - I had to to up to the metal bolt and bite it, which would have electrocuted me before i got pulled up in the ahir and with a kinfe, slit from the neck up through my ribs to the scrot. I was watching people do it infront of me too.
> 
> ...


that last part has happened to me alot to! I wake up and i literally have forgotten how the hell breathing works... Horrible i tell you.


----------



## bsmotorsport (Jan 19, 2010)

crazypaver1 said:


> Fcuking love tren dreams! So real! Just wait till ya get one with a fit as fcuk bird an wake up feelin youve really met er lol


Yep, been on nights and just got up after what you describe, feel gutted when you realise it isn't real.


----------



## CunningStunt (Dec 21, 2010)

bsmotorsport said:


> Yep, been on nights and just got up after what you describe, feel gutted when you realise it isn't real.


----------



## clarky81 (Jan 25, 2013)

Tren dreams are wild giving it a miss this cycle.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

bsmotorsport said:


> Yep, been on nights and just got up after what you describe, feel gutted when you realise it isn't real.


Lol crazy aint it. The girl of your dreams real as you will ever get


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

clarky. said:


> Tren dreams are wild giving it a miss this cycle.


wonder how it will be in 2 weeks or so when im pumping 800mg into my body EW  ?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Punched my girlfriend in the face about a month ago when i was on Tren, was dreaming i was fighting and gave her a stright left jab to the face, i only woke up because she was kinda groaning and holding her face.

Luckily for me as i was asleep my fist wasnt clenched properly  stroked her head for a bit and went back to sleep, we cracked up the next morning when we remembered!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> wonder how it will be in 2 weeks or so when im pumping 800mg into my body EW  ?


It'd be interesting to hear of your dreams then, why don't you have a notebook by your bed?

Really I do think something 'else' is going on with this stuff.

Some people on Insulin derived from Pigs had agressive behavioral changes. So they were 'taking' something from the pig's conscience maybe?


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Punched my girlfriend in the face about a month ago when i was on Tren, was dreaming i was fighting and gave her a stright left jab to the face, i only woke up because she was kinda groaning and holding her face.
> 
> Luckily for me as i was asleep my fist wasnt clenched properly  stroked her head for a bit and went back to sleep, we cracked up the next morning when we remembered!


Lol same thing happened to me, dreamt I was on the motd set and Alan Hansen had said something I didn't like so I went to ping him and the gf got one in the ribs.

Just recently she got a kick in the shins when an Alien had gotten me, we'd watched all 4 that day.

She almost got an headbutt too lol.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Lol same thing happened to me, dreamt I was on the motd set and Alan Hansen had said something I didn't like so I went to ping him and the gf got one in the ribs.
> 
> Just recently she got a kick in the shins when an Alien had gotten me, we'd watched all 4 that day.
> 
> She almost got an headbutt too lol.


Brilliant, this genuinely made me laugh at work!!

:lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2013)

f*ck these stories it's so grim


----------



## CunningStunt (Dec 21, 2010)

latblaster said:


> It'd be interesting to hear of your dreams then, why don't you have a notebook by your bed?
> 
> Really I do think something 'else' is going on with this stuff.
> 
> Some people on Insulin derived from Pigs had agressive behavioral changes. So they were 'taking' something from the pig's conscience maybe?


I'd think it has more to do with something like someone's DMT levels during REM sleep.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

CunningStunt said:


> I'd think it has more to do with something like someone's DMT levels during REM sleep.


What does this mean mate can you expand? Can we chose to do sonething to make a higher chance of having these dreams if we wanted?


----------



## exvigourbeast (Dec 4, 2009)

I never had any nightmares on Tren , mainly because I never slept a feckin wink on the bastard stuff.


----------



## SuperSauce (Dec 8, 2012)

I have a mate who can lucid dream and AP far easier on Tren than without. It clearly has an effect on some unconscious area of the brain, I have seen too much bad **** to want to risk that coming back to haunt me to be honest, not sure I could cope.


----------



## mark90 (Jun 30, 2012)

Sooooo weird you mentioned that because i had a dream last night i was sitting at a table chatting to people, then out of nowhere someone came and grabbed me by the neck, it was surreal, it awoke me instantly and it was as if it happened in my bed, like someone came into my room and grabbed me by the neck, i could still feel it on my neck when i woke up, i do have pretty fcuked up dreams on tren but this was bad. Anyone else get mad dreams on tren?


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

99% of my tren dreams are enjoyable

is it just me or do you guys have sex in tren dreams but you never manage to cum?


----------



## SuperSauce (Dec 8, 2012)

ItsaSecret said:


> 99% of my tren dreams are enjoyable
> 
> is it just me or do you guys have sex in tren dreams but you never manage to cum?


For whatever reason that is the funniest thing I have read today LOL.


----------



## Merouria (Sep 16, 2007)

infernal0988 said:


> wonder how it will be in 2 weeks or so when im pumping 800mg into my body EW  ?


You won't have to worry about dreaming on that dose because you won't sleep for s*** i know i didnt at 750mg.


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

crazypaver1 said:


> What does this mean mate can you expand? Can we chose to do sonething to make a higher chance of having these dreams if we wanted?


Haha...research DMT my friend..you wont be dissapointed


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Merouria said:


> You won't have to worry about dreaming on that dose because you won't sleep for s*** i know i didnt at 750mg.


oh how fun  i slept like a baby on 500mg Tren so will see if it becomes to much i might drop it to 600mg


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

My tren dreams have beeen great recently. Really funny **** always happens in them. I find myself waking up with laughter a lot of the time!


----------



## Mshadows (Mar 16, 2012)

No, mainly because I can't actually sleep properly on Tren.

Had 3 hours sleep last night lol.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

Irish Beast said:


> My tren dreams have beeen great recently. Really funny **** always happens in them. I find myself waking up with laughter a lot of the time!


lets just hope what happened to mr griffin doesnt happen to you!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I used my first bit of tren a few weeks back, only like 200mg per week as I had a few vials of keifei tren e 100 and could.nt be ****d to pin 3 times to get a good dose.. anyway, I think twas day 8 I got mad crazy sweats and panic attacks in my sleep lol, as I was drifting off, pennywise the clown ran in my bedroom and went behind the bed. He was clear as day and no joke I **** bricks. Was very surprised at that on such a low dose with such a short amount of time. Perhaps it was mislabbeled and was actually tren ace.

Yesterday I got my bsi stuff in and jabbed 2ml of tren extreme, interested to see how this turns out


----------



## affy (Jan 10, 2013)

Not a tren dream but I am on 500mg of test e pw. Had a crazy dream last night I was chopping off people heads with a samuri sword. One of the guys stabbed me with scissors through my eyebrow to behind my eyes and when I woke up I swear I still felt it in there. Hacking off their heads was major fun yet disturbing! My poor daughter was there too which I was trying to rescue.


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

Has anyone tripped on a cycle? I imagine being on AAS lessens the chances of having a bad trip.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2013)

iamyou said:


> Has anyone tripped on a cycle? I imagine being on AAS lessens the chances of having a bad trip.


I'm always falling over weights at the gym!


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

CunningStunt said:


> Tren...
> 
> Every tren cycle, I expect nightmares involving ex's.
> 
> Don't know whether it's the tren's fault or the ex's


I get this and it drives me crazy makes me wanna get back with em and that and lasts for weeks


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Freeby0 said:


> Haha...research DMT my friend..you wont be dissapointed


this is a drug according to FRANK?


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

rippedgreg said:


> Had a dream last night i was sitting at a table chatting to people, then out of nowhere someone came and grabbed me by the neck, it was surreal, it awoke me instantly and it was as if it happened in my bed, like someone came into my room and grabbed me by the neck, i could still feel it on my neck when i woke up, i do have pretty fcuked up dreams on tren but this was bad. Anyone else get mad dreams on tren?


Try 200mg prop ED and you'll see a new meaning of the word "nightmare" 

Happens with all AAS.


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

rippedgreg said:


> Had a dream last night i was sitting at a table chatting to people, then out of nowhere someone came and grabbed me by the neck, it was surreal, it awoke me instantly and it was as if it happened in my bed, like someone came into my room and grabbed me by the neck, i could still feel it on my neck when i woke up, i do have pretty fcuked up dreams on tren but this was bad. Anyone else get mad dreams on tren?


Thats a very mild one mate lol. I've been on horrific rampages with an axe after I escaped from people who kidnapped me lol

then some cool dreams that were great fun and I hated waking up


----------



## AndyTee (Dec 23, 2012)

I've been running 50 mg Tren ace eod for 12 days along with test p at 100mg eod.

I have had some really crazy dreams. They seem so real.

In the first one I can remember I was running around the park we used to play in as kids and another world entered the sky and was going to fall on us and kill us.

In another that I can remember I beat up one of my staff..............which to be fair, was really enjoyable. I remember feeling a bit guilty in my dream at what I had done.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2013)

I love the weird dreams you get from Tren. Honestly i've never slept better. Once you get into them, you dont wanna wake up


----------



## Akura (Jun 9, 2012)

Op try 5HTP


----------



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)

i git fisted by a mermaid in one of mine


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

cuggster said:


> i git fisted by a mermaid in one of mine


Kinky


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> I love the weird dreams you get from Tren. Honestly i've never slept better. Once you get into them, you dont wanna wake up


I'm the same, plus mine arnt nightmares. ...I'm the bad guy in my dreams, most of them are enjoyable....I get the odd few where the mrs is cheating on me and I go all raul moat on the worlds aas lol


----------



## SmallConkers (Mar 2, 2013)

I find it sends me weird in everyday life. Me and a mate both got it on tren. Walking round the gym talking about our birds, and there x partners getting wound up hahaha. Great stuff!


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

SmallConkers said:


> I find it sends me weird in everyday life. Me and a mate both got it on tren. Walking round the gym talking about our birds, and there x partners getting wound up hahaha. Great stuff!


i look forward to my 750mg aweek kicking in and doing a raul moat


----------



## Englishman (Oct 4, 2012)

crazypaver1 said:


> i look forward to my 750mg aweek kicking in and doing a raul moat


You better get ready for a visit from Gazza then mate. :lol:


----------



## oz72 (Nov 10, 2011)

How long before the dreams kick in? I've on my 3rd Super Rip jab now, 1ml Mon Wed Fri.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

oz72 said:


> How long before the dreams kick in? I've on my 3rd Super Rip jab now, 1ml Mon Wed Fri.


soon my friend, soon,

week 2 for me and im on eth


----------



## oz72 (Nov 10, 2011)

crazypaver1 said:


> soon my friend, soon,
> 
> week 2 for me and im on eth


Going to have to change my avatar pic in anticipation of this event


----------



## SmallConkers (Mar 2, 2013)

crazypaver1 said:


> i look forward to my 750mg aweek kicking in and doing a raul moat


Just let me know when. I pop round with a fishing rod and sum tinnies


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

SmallConkers said:


> Just let me know when. I pop round with a fishing rod and sum tinnies


Haha


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Had a violent dream that I didn't like last night 

I beat everyone up including my mrs, that was harsh...I woke up in the middle of the nigh and gave her a big hug........then I couldn't get back to sleep damnit


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

cudsyaj said:


> Tren dreams scare me, get some really weird things happening... usually upsetting stuff unfortunately.


Yeah like the other night I flipped the Mrs over, stuck a funnel in her bum and cracked open a case of eggs inside her. Egg enema. Imagine that.


----------

